# Teclas especiales en MATLAB



## doeswa (May 3, 2009)

Hola, estoy desarrollando un proyecto de una cámara que sigue objetos, pero debo de ajustar el filtro de la imagen dependiendo de la intencidad de luz del entorno, es un poco latozo estar modificando el valor introducuiendolo numericamente, supongo que este problema lo puedo solucionar si adapto mi m-file para que reconozca las flechas del teclado y la tecla escape, mi pregunta es ¿Como puedo hacer q matlab reconozca estas teclas? necesito el equivalente del kbhit, o del getch de C++, pero no se como funciona en Matlab, ojalá me puedan ayudar.

Agradeciendo su ayuda de ante mano.
Buena vibra y pensamiento positivo pora todos en este foro!


----------

